

CodeHive: Community coding for all levels - jonifico
https://www.codehive.io/

======
Raphmedia
Awesome! Already found some useful things on it.

Your search doesn't work, and I can't figure out how to filter the board by
tags.

~~~
christopherlai
Thanks for the awesome feedback.

We've fixed the search issue, thanks for pointing this out.

Currently we do not offer the ability to sort by tags, this is coming but you
can search tags on the search page.

[https://www.codehive.io/search](https://www.codehive.io/search)

Thanks again for all the awesome feedback!

------
ahstilde
How is this different from stackoverflow?

~~~
nlh
My 2-minute take is that SO is optimized for Q&A - Q: "I have this problem",
A: "Here's my suggestion..", whereas CodeHive seems to be optimized for
"Here's a neat little trick I discovered" w/ associated comments.

i.e.:
[https://www.codehive.io/boards/ExyI5yQ](https://www.codehive.io/boards/ExyI5yQ)

~~~
hellomichaellee
Thanks nlh! Glad you were able to extract that from your experience :)

------
hellomichaellee
Thanks jonifico for submitting our site!

~~~
jonifico
Not a problem! It's an awesome tool for wannabe developers like myself. Thank
you for making it. :)

~~~
hellomichaellee
Awesome! Please don't be afraid to ask questions. That's what we made CodeHive
for. For everyone to level up in their journey as a developer. Cheers :)

